# Do you know a champion?



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

He is beautiful!! "drool" lol


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I know I wanted to steal him when I met him hehe


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

yeah i would if i saw him!!


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I met David O'Connor at Rolex one year. He was out schooling a horse in a field. They were doing tempi changes and my friends and I were standing at the edge of the field ohing and ahhing. When he was done he walked the horse by us and said 'Thats nothing we were just practicing." We were all to dumbfounded to do anything but giggle.

I also sort of met Bob Baffert at the Churchill Downs. We were walking into the Derby Museum after the races were over and he was walking through it. His horse, Congaree had just won that day and my very drunk father started yelling "Congaree!, Congaree!, Congaree!" Bob Baffert pumped his fist in the air and smiled at us.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I had Reeco down on Sarah challinors yard for a while, sarah is the darling of the showing world at the moment, this year she won top honors in everything!
HOYS she won the Flat and working hunter championships and then she went champ at olympia.

I met her top pony Pumphill buckthorn who has now won everything there is to win in the show ring and done it all in the same year. He is such a sweetheart too. has a bath and then standsin her kitchen tied to the aga to dry off. Gives kisses too. He is a stallion but is brilliant with little kids.










I've also had a lesson with carl hester, talked to julie Templeton, met Mark Todd.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow these are great 

That pony is very handsome


----------



## GoWithTheFlow (Mar 9, 2011)

My friend owns 2 time ARHA World Champion APHA Mare Cash Super ,but she just foaled an oops foal . Luckily it can be registered in APHA . I have ridden her to ,she is AWESOME! no pics sorry


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I met Pocket Power at the Durban July. He's one of South Africa's little champions 









And Bold Silvano, he won the Durban July last year


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Umm Sandie and I were Champion of the "Very Green Rider" division at our Eventing Mini Trials last year!  Does that count?? hehe  Hey does that mean I can put "CH" in her name now?? LOL


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Haha wow that is a lot of ribbons


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

She is ADORABLE Hoofprints!!!!

My old man, Hondo is a 5 time AQHA All-Around Champ.

One of our mares, Buttons was reserve champ at the Tom Powers many,many moons ago. She is now the champion of my 5 year old daughter's heart  

I have won our state top hand competition and 7 year end champ showman titles. And won the individual judging contest at the international livestock expo and congress as a teenager (eeeek that was forever ago!!!!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, love Sandie's adorableness .

I have known several champions. Billy Allen is an old friend of my family's, my Dad used to train for him back in the day and rode a ton of Two Eyed Jack horses for him.

Another old friend named Doug Schmidt used to team rope with my Dad and they won quite a few championships (missed the world championship by .02 of a second LOL).

And, my Dad is a champion in his own right. Back in the day when he was showing with the ApHC and the AQHA, he trained and rode several horses to a championship in everything from team roping to WP to reining.

He set Appaloosa history with a mare named Mighty Dialette at the National Show in '78

















He also took 2 Appy studs to the championship in WP and halter (one of them in calf roping as well); American Quest and Tumbleweed Devil.

With the AQHA, he had a first class team roping horse by the name of Barron Von John that won quite a few awards and was named Superior Heeling Horse in all of the AQHA several times.

He quit showing back in the early-mid 90s.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow that is a beautiful horse even without the colour, your dad did well.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Know, met, and hang out with plenty of them.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My uncle and aunt own several fantastic reining Arabians that are amazing to ride. They have a ton of awards and trophies for their bay stallion, Mr. V, and their gray mare, Estrella. She was 8th in the country in the arabian show ring last year. Riding them was unbelievable! Someone stop me before I take over this thread :lol:


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I do. Lado Satan Paulo, he was Grand Champion Stallion Cheval Canadien for all of Quebec (where there are more of his breed than anywhere else on earth) in 1999, he was 10 at the time. 
Pictures from his champion year:









Him now at age 22:


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I had the honor of meeting John Henry shortly before he passed, as well as Cigar, and a couple other standardbreds and Thoroughbreds at the Kentucky Horse Park back in 2001. I've also met First Down Dash, and FDD Dynasty, as well as their owner Scoop Vessels, and his family.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I spent a week with Buck Davidson at his winter farm in Ocala, FL. It was an awesome experience. Plus, when we see eachother at shows, he knows me by name! 

I also groomed his horse, My Boy Bobby.

Buck and Titanium:










Buck and Bobby:










I've also cliniced with Phillip Dutton











And this is my current trainer, Tanya Davis:


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

My trainer is a congress and world champion! And my horse and I were champions in the youth jumping at the congress this year. There's another girl who won it two years perviously to me. Also, two other girls from my barn are national champions!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

This is awesome I love those arabs


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Well.. I did an eventing clinic with Bruce Davidson with 5 other people. It was an experience. Kind of scary, because I was eventing beginner novice at the time and he had come to the barn I board at to do a clinic, and my trainer convinced me to take the clinic that day instead of my lesson. He told me if I felt uncomfortable about any jump I didn't have to go over it. He made me go over them all anyway. yikes, lol.


----------



## TBtrailrider (Apr 2, 2011)

I got to meet Rembrandt at the NW Equine Expo in the Stallion review and eating his dinner hay,








a1997 Baroque style Stallion who's titles are:
2010 - Winning at 4th Level and PSG USDF/USEF

2009 - Winning at 4th Level USDF/USEF 
Equestrians Institute 4th Level Open Champion
USEF Silver Stirrup Champion
USEF 3rd Level Open Champion
USEF 4th Level Open Champion
USDF/FPZV 3rd Level Open Champion

2008 - USEF 3rd Level Dressage National Champion

2007 - USDF All Breed 2nd Level Champion - FPZV USA 2007 - Oregon Dressage Champion - USDF/ODS 2nd level

2006 - Grand Champion - Stallion Performance Test in Waxahachie, Texas, - Highest scoring Stallion in the FHS, ever. (8.54)

2005 - Champion Senior Stallion - FHS North American Judging Tour

2004 - Champion - 1st Level Dressage - Friesian Extravaganza, Odgen, Utah


Not to mention he was gorgeous


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

wow he is a gorgeous boy so jealous


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Last summer I was a working student for Rochelle Kilberg for a little while, I got to warm up/cool down her horse Rudy.










"Rudy"
2001 Hanovarian by Rotpson
2010 - Pacific Regional Reserve FEI Advanced Champion
2010 - BC Reserve FEI Advanced level Champion
2010 - Touch of Class Show, FEI Advnaced Champion
2009 ~ BC Reserve FEI Advanced level Champion
2008 ~ BC and Pacific Regional 3rd Level Champion


----------



## horsplay (Jan 25, 2011)

CLASS: 53 ARABIAN WESTERN PLEASURE, JTR 13 & UNDER
1st 863 HMR MUST BE AFLAME (Must Be Afire x Gwynsciena)​Mia Kerr Timothy & Kathryn Bolinger









News & Info | Arabian Horses of Amurath Arabians - Sharon and Bill Eider-Orley - Arizona

Mia Was my little buddy back on the ranch When I worked ther, I also met and knew well Flame's owners I helped train and care for Flame's younger brother and his mother. I also met a man named "Dutch" I don't rmember nor could I ever pronounce his real name but he was a great trainer who studied with the riding scools in Spain and all over europe. He also used to train horses and other animals for movies.

I watched some one I can't recal at a clinic once lol


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

wow I love arabs in western!!


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

I had the pleasure of ridding with this years aqha ranch versatility champion yesterday


----------



## specialdelivery (Jan 12, 2010)

I rode a national chapion, at my father in laws place. He is a saddlebred and they showed in saddleseat. I dont know much about him other than that, not sure if he was a 3 or 5 gaited, or if it was a canadian champion or us champion. He was sold and the first owner returned him as a ruined horse and my father in law turned him into a chapion. Amazing horse, but retired now. i have pics of him but, done up in western tack. his show pics are amazing. I have is full brother.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

I've done a clinic with Chris Delia, who was an Olympic rider in Atlanta. He is the coach to my coaches.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I used to, or at least I was told he was a Champion when I was a kid  From what I understand he was also shown in Canada and open shows in addition to his Arabian record. I rode several of his babies and grandbabies to...Apollo, Moon Beam, Valentino, Moonie, Kaptavator, Toy Soldier and several other babies I had the pleasure of working with but can't remember their names!



Sierra Ramu - 1970 stallion by Kat Walden, on Flickr

Ra Kaptavator aka Kappy was his last baby born after he passed and was born on mothers day. I remember when he was born and my trainer saying it was Ramu's last gift of a life time of gifts to her 


Picture 2 by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr


Picture 1 by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr

33 registered purebred progeny thru Dec 1999:

First Generation Progeny: 33


Name Number Foaled Sex Color Dam 
FS ROSETTA AHR*125790 15 Mar 1975 Mare Grey OVERLOOK REGALIA 
RUFFET AHR*148657 11 Feb 1977 Gelding Grey RAE MUFFET 
*RA LATIFA AMIRA AHR**149958 1 Apr 1977 Mare Grey AMIRA-GHABRILA 
RA HOT SASA AHR*154152 19 Apr 1977 Mare Grey KASASA 
RA MAY WIND AHR*153285 6 May 1977 Mare Grey AMIRA AYIN 
RA MUFFETS TUFFET AHR*173041 23 Feb 1978 Mare Grey RAE MUFFET 
RA GHABRIELLE AHR*173040 17 Apr 1978 Mare Grey AMIRA-GHABRILA 
RA KAMU AHR*173042 22 May 1978 Mare Grey KASASA 
RA MOON BEAM AHR*198406 4 Feb 1979 Mare Grey AMIRA AYIN 
RAEANA AHR*203383 6 Mar 1979 Mare Grey RAE MUFFET 
RA CUCHULAIN AHR*212282 6 May 1980 Gelding Grey KASASA 
RAMUJUR AHR*264850 10 Apr 1982 Stallion Grey JURIETTE 
ECLIPSE RAMU AHR*263822 25 May 1982 Stallion Grey TUACA 
RA BLUE MAGIC AHR*287532 1 Feb 1983 Mare Grey ACT III STARLET 
RAMU STAR AHR*314080 26 May 1983 Mare Grey DIANA MIA 
RA FANCI PANTS AHR*283144 27 May 1983 Mare Bay DILLA 
RA SARA RA AHR*295093 6 Feb 1984 Mare Bay MAR-TIF 
SIERRA JASMINE AHR*321673 7 Mar 1984 Mare Grey TUACA 
RA TASA KASHERA AHR*306898 8 May 1984 Mare Grey SYRHANA 
SIRGALANTVALNTINO AHR*370717 14 Feb 1985 Stallion Bay DILLA 
REDHOT N COOL AHR*392578 6 Mar 1987 Mare Bay MHANDI 
MONJET AHR*407031 7 Mar 1987 Mare Chestnut DILLA 
ALSTAHR AHR*390041 8 Apr 1987 Stallion Grey VIVA AMOROSA 
RA BLUE ANGEL AHR*466642 7 Mar 1988 Mare Grey ADARS SWEET THING 
RA WESTRIDGE AHR*447736 22 Apr 1988 Gelding Grey MIKADOS DAWNA 
CAL-O-BECK AHR*446418 17 Aug 1988 Mare Grey CAL-O-TRIX 
RA BLUE APOLLO AHR*468007 10 Mar 1989 Gelding Grey ADARS SWEET THING 
SIERRA WIND RAMU AHR*500288 2 Mar 1992 Gelding Bay RS DANCING WIND 
MYDADZRAMU AHR*484407 19 Apr 1992 Mare Bay MA AURABELLA 

Name Number Foaled Sex Color Dam 
RA CRESENT MOON AHR*536906 12 Feb 1994 Gelding Grey CAL-O-TRIX 
RA MOONLITESENADA AHR*568053 1 Mar 1994 Mare Grey KAMCHATKA V 
RA ZERA J AHR*514195 16 Apr 1994 Mare Black KAZHIA 
RA KAPTAVATOR AHR*559141 13 May 1995 Stallion Bay KAMCHATKA V 

Show record from AHA member site:

AHA Recognized Competition Region Dates 
Class Description Place Score/% # in Class Points 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

COAST CLASSIC ARAB SHOW (2103) Region: 2 06-AUG-93 to 06-AUG-93 
Arabian Trail Horse 2 8 1 
MARJORIE KOLLER SPRG ARAB (2060) Region: 3 03-APR-93 to 04-APR-93 
Arabian Trail Horse 1 5 1 
AHANC ALL ARABIAN (1435) Region: 3 22-APR-92 to 26-APR-92 
Arabian Working Cow Horse 2 9 1 
Arabian Working Cow Horse Champ 7 9 0 
FALL ALL ARABIAN SHOW (900211) Region: 2 29-SEP-90 to 30-SEP-90 
Arabian Mounted Native Costume Champ 5 6 0 
Arabian Trail Horse 5 9 0 
Arabian Trail Horse Champ 4 7 0 
Arabian Mounted Native Costume 3 4 0 
LOS ROBLES AHA ARAB HS (900212) Region: 2 09-JUN-90 to 10-JUN-90 
Arabian Trail Horse 1 8 2 
Arabian Trail Horse Champ 3 8 0 
Arabian Working Cow Horse 1 8 2 
Arabian Working Cow Horse Champ 1 7 2 
MONTEREY ARAB CLASSIC (900208) Region: 2 01-JUN-90 to 03-JUN-90 
Arabian Trail Horse 1 3 .5 
22ND ANNUAL HORSE SHOW (900303) Region: 3 13-APR-90 to 15-APR-90 
Arabian Trail Horse 2 5 0 
ARABIAN HORSE CLASSIC (890207) Region: 2 02-JUN-89 to 04-JUN-89 
Arabian Trail Horse 1 9 2 
Arabian Hunter Hack 2 5 0 
Arabian Working Hunter 6 7 0 
21 ANN ALL ARAB HORSE SH (890303) Region: 3 14-APR-89 to 16-APR-89 
Arabian Reining Horse Champ 4 8 0 
Arabian Hunter Hack 4 7 0 
Arabian Working Hunter 2 7 0 
Arabian Jumper 2 4 0 
Arabian Trail Horse 2 5 0 
Arabian Reining Horse 3 11 0 
GOLD COAST 15TH AMATEUR (880314) Region: 3 06-AUG-88 to 07-AUG-88 
Arabian Trail Horse AT 3 5 0 
MONTEREY AH CLASSIC (880209) Region: 2 08-JUL-88 to 10-JUL-88 
Arabian Trail Horse 1 6 1 
THE CALIFORNIA CLASSIC (87264) Region: 2 28-AUG-87 to 30-AUG-87 
Arabian Reining Horse AT 4 4 0 
Arabian Working Cow Horse 3 7 0 
Arabian Working Cow Horse Champ 7 7 0 
Arabian Reining Horse Champ 1 11 4 
REGION 2 SUMMER CLASSIC (87225) Region: 2 23-JUL-87 to 26-JUL-87 
Arabian Western Riding 1 6 1 
MONTEREY ARAB HORSE CLSC (87189) Region: 3 10-JUL-87 to 12-JUL-87 
Arabian Trail Horse 1 3 .5 
MONTEREY NATIONAL SHOW (86204) Region: 3 21-JUL-86 to 27-JUL-86 
Arabian Trail Horse 1 2 .5 
MONTEREY ARABIAN CLASSIC (86328) Region: 3 11-JUL-86 to 13-JUL-86 
Arabian Reining Horse 4 9 0 
Arabian Working Cow Horse 2 9 1 
Arabian Working Cow Horse Champ 1 12 6


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I met some misty descendants and stuff and some pretty horses. I wish I could meet someone like IDK, a eventing star.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Clark Bradley (AQHA hall of fame) he is an instructor at the university. 

Bill Rodgers an his most "winningest" park horse of all time Equus, he is an arabian trainer at Freedom Farms in Streetsborro Ohio. He is an alumni of my 4h club and gives us private lessons at FF. Its pretty amazing.


----------

